# FIRST BABY SWEATER



## dropstitch2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Being a new-be machine knitter, this is the first baby garment I knitted. After knitting it I embroidered on it with my sewing machine. Wanted to see how to embroidery would work on a knitted garment. Then, I made a flannel quilt to match. OH, such fun!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Sooooo cute! Beautiful work


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow! Multi-talented! Those are really great. Hard to tell you are a newbie!! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh that is adorable!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

what a sweet set! great work...sure looks nice and will look great on


----------



## BeveP (Apr 14, 2013)

how cute, you've given me hope! now to find the time!


----------



## pml03246 (Mar 14, 2012)

where did you find that pattern? I just started playing with my knitting machine.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Gorgeous, where did you get the Pattern.

you have given me inspiration  :thumbup:


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

It's lovely - you ought to be really pleased with yourself!


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you use some backing before machine embroidered? It looks absolutely beautiful


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I would also like to try the pattern, your new to machine knitting, talented I would say great job!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

You are after my own heart! I love this and this is exactly what I do, too! Hope to see more of your work. Sometimes I use tear-away backing paper and other times I have used USED dryer sheets as a backing.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That is really beautiful and very well made. You must be very proud...you have a right to be.


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

Ir looks absolutely beautiful! Great work!


----------



## sharonsok (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Azuriteblue (Apr 12, 2013)

Just beautiful!! I would like that pattern as well!


----------



## Azuriteblue (Apr 12, 2013)

Just beautiful!! I would like that pattern as well!


----------



## Azuriteblue (Apr 12, 2013)

Just beautiful!! I would like that pattern as well!


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

Darling sweater! I have been thinking about embroidering on machine knitted items. Now I have the courage to try. Thank you!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just precious! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

excellent


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

NICELY DONE!!!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Absolutely adorable,


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

love it


----------



## dropstitch2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the great feedback on my first little sweater. The pattern came out of the Brother 588 machine manual. No set in sleeves, just knit from the bottom back up to sleeves, cast on for sleeves, knit the width of sleeves, cast off sleeves, do the fronts. Very simple. Used wash away stablizer, did not hoop the garment but machine basted it on top of the hoop and covered it with wash away stablizer and embroidered. Don't think I'm spelling stablizer right, but you get the idea, right? Can't wait to make something else.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Adorable!! I love the pattern too!! Will have to see if I can find that manual. I am new at it too and like doing small things to practice.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful..


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Found a 588 manual, but didn't have this pattern in. If anyone does have it I would be grateful for a link to it. Thanks


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Great job for a beginner! I like the pom-pom string, good idea for closure.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Very, very nice. Well done and lovely colors. :thumbup:


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice job. Beautiful work.


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

How cute and absolutely gorgeous


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Please tell us more about how you did the machine embroidery. What kind of backing did you use? Did you use the wash away film on top? 

Thanks 
Robin


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow that turned out so wonderful. Love it and your additional talents sure make the sweater stand out.


----------



## technological (Mar 18, 2012)

am impressed!!!


----------



## dropstitch2 (Apr 25, 2011)

For embroidery on knitting garments. Don't hoop the garment, use wash-away stabilizer under and over the garment. Have your machine (sewing) baste the garment down and Go for it". Now you can wash away the stabilizer out with a wet cloth on when you wash and block the garment.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I also would like the pattern for the sweater if possible. I have some lavender that I would like to make it out of.

Email is [email protected]


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

this is very similar to the pattern , i have not knit it yet :roll:

http://www.lacecarriage.com/babysr.htm


----------



## zeljka (Apr 14, 2013)

wow, very nice, how to do this on passap


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

The pattern is in the 'Brother Home Study Course' book ......not in the 588 Instruction Manual....
Knitsings site has a downloadable copy......but apparently it is not the same as my original copy...and has no patterns......Even the 588 manual is not the same as mine....



jaysclark said:


> Found a 588 manual, but didn't have this pattern in. If anyone does have it I would be grateful for a link to it. Thanks


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Tallie9 said:


> The pattern is in the 'Brother Home Study Course' book ......not in the 588 Instruction Manual....


Thank you


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

zeljka.......If you join Passap Knits on Yahoo.....you can then access their Files.....then under Passap Patterns is....Passap Baby 1973 that you can download...There are numerous patterns in that 'baby book'...



zeljka said:


> wow, very nice, how to do this on passap


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Irish maggie said:


> this is very similar to the pattern , i have not knit it yet :roll:
> 
> http://www.lacecarriage.com/babysr.htm


I am in the middle of this pattern right now. I can't find the other one!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Weegie said:


> I am in the middle of this pattern right now. I can't find the other one!


Weegie,let me know what machine you used, yarn and tension ,im glad you like the pattern and a wee pic

maggie :thumbup:


----------



## eliknu (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Thanks sooo much for the pattern, its lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Tallie9 said:


> Tallie9 wrote:
> The pattern is in the 'Brother Home Study Course' book ......not in the 588 Instruction Manual....
> 
> Here is the pattern......Sorry for the quality......problems with the scanner


I have the same book and was going to post it here too. You beat me to it :thumbup:

It took me awhile to understand this pattern. The back, sleeves and fronts are knitted all in 1 piece.

*Dropstich2,* was this the same way on your pattern that you knitted?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Entity.......I agree.....the pattern was written rather strangely.....Looking again at Dropstich2's sweater.....looks as if she followed this pattern...



Entity said:


> I have the same book and was going to post it here too. You beat me to it :thumbup:
> 
> It took me awhile to understand this pattern. The back, sleeves and fronts are knitted all in 1 piece.
> 
> *Dropstich2,* was this the same way on your pattern that you knitted?


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Tallie9 said:


> Entity.......I agree.....the pattern was written rather strangely.....Looking again at Dropstich2's sweater.....looks as if she followed this pattern...


Yes, I agree with Dropstich2's sweater. I think they're the same pattern. Although, I think the written instructions could use lots of improvement. Besides, it's supposed to be written for beginners.

If the 2 patterns were written exactly the same way, Dropstitch2 did very well in following it as a beginner. :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

How does the embroidery design hold up when washed? Does it curl? I was under the assumption knits required cutaway stabilizer, so I am curious. I have not tried embroidery on a sweater-fabric, but when I have done embroidery on knitted fabrics such as T-shirts I have always found cutaway prevented the cupping and curling of the design after washing. Thanks!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

it is beautiful


----------



## heikeg (Oct 19, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Tallie9 posted this pattern but was deleted by KP's moderator. I had scanned the booklet and sent it to John at MachineKnittingEtc. It is now available to all of you that would like to have a copy of this Baby Saque sweater pattern.

You can now download the booklet that has this pattern at: http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-home-study-course.html The pattern is on page 25 of the booklet.

Enjoy!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for the link to the Brother Home Study course.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Tallie your a Gem thanks so much, :thumbup:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's that pattern:


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Correct me if I am wrong but isn't this a very old thread - July 2013 ?


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

That's a lovely jacket - I have played with machine embroidery on knitting too - it allows a much finer multi-coloured pattern than you could ever do with multi colour knitting on the machine. I have also used a needle felting attachment on one of my embroidery machines for another embellishing effect, as well as needle felting by hand.


----------



## denisejune (Dec 6, 2015)

Beautiful jacket. I have a similar pattern. Can I suggest it is safer to use buttons instead of a cord round the baby's neck?


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

dropstitch2 said:


> Being a new-be machine knitter, this is the first baby garment I knitted. After knitting it I embroidered on it with my sewing machine. Wanted to see how to embroidery would work on a knitted garment. Then, I made a flannel quilt to match. OH, such fun!


How great for a newbie, or even a seasoned Machine Knitter!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Azzara said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but isn't this a very old thread - July 2013 ?


You are correct. IMO, there's nothing wrong with posting new comments in old threads. When someone does a KP search and comes across an old topic, I would think that they do so to learn _something_. If someone else doesn't come across that topic until much later, but feels they have something of value to add, then that's a very good thing.

Ginny


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow! That is really beautiful. Love the color and the embroidery on it just gave it that added touch! Well done!


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Its beautiful. Love the embroidery.


----------

